# Kleiner, leistungsfähiger CPU-Kühler gesucht



## DolMaYan (28. Januar 2010)

*Kleiner, leistungsfähiger CPU-Kühler gesucht*

Hey,
Ich habe mir vor kurzem ein neuen Pc zusammengestellt und zusammengebaut. Hat auch alles eigentlich gut geklappt, nur nervt mich nun mein CPU Lüfter, da der doch ziemlich laut ist, vorallem bei größerer Belastung.
Habe ein Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD Motherboard und den Phenom II X4 Boxed.
Nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage.
Ich will mir einen neuen Kühler für die CPU kaufen, der einfach nur leiser sein sollte. Muss jetzt kein Monster-Kühler sein für OC oder so. Habe auch schon mehrere Foren durchgeforstet und meist bei Empfehlungen für Scyte Mudgen 2 oder Großglockner oder ähnliche gelandet. Die sind mir aber viel zu groß, und ich befürchte, dass die nicht auf das Mainboard passen, vorallem weil ich alle 4 Ramspeicherplätze belegt habe. Dann hab ich nach kleineren Kühler geschaut, dann aber meist bei verschiedenen Testberichten gelesen, dass diese für Quadcore Prozessoren nicht wirklich geeignet seien. Aber der mitgelieferte Kühler von Amd schafft es ja schließlich auch,...ist nur ziemlich laut dabei oO.
Jetzt aber wirklich zu meiner Frage :
Gibt es einen Kühler der klein ist und trotzdem aussreicht, um meine CPU zu kühlen? Oder sind meine Bedenken, dass größere Kühler wie die von Scythe nicht passen, unbegründet? Ich habe nachgemessen und meiner Meinung nach sind die Ram Bausteine im Weg 
Wer nett wenn ihr mir helfen könnten, weiß grad iwie nicht weiter -,-
Liebe Grüße,
DolMaYan 
*
*


----------



## darkycold (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kleiner, leistungsfähiger CPU-Kühler gesucht*

Hallo..

Im Grunde beantwortest du eine Frage schon selber..
Kleiner Kühler = schnell drehender Lüfter = LAUT!

Wenn du nun was leises haben willst, kommts drauf an, was du als leise verstehst.
Ich z.b. hab nen AC freezer 64 pro pwm auf meinem x4 945. Dreht idle in einem schlechten Gehäuse 1100 rpm bei 43C° und ist leise. Man kann natürlich für noch weniger Lautstärke sorgen, wenn man ihn unter 1000rpm drehen lässt, natürlich zu Lasten der Temps. Der und auch der freezer7 zählen aber nicht zu den Leistungsstarken, aber günstigen Kühlern.
Bei mir hab ich kein Problem mit dem Ram. Passt ganz gut. Lüfter geht drüber!

MfG darkycold


----------



## rabit (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kleiner, leistungsfähiger CPU-Kühler gesucht*

Also der Ac Freezer ist für den Einstieg ganz gut. Ich hatte den Ac freezer7 pro (für Intel CPU)
Aber sobald Du irgendwann mal ocen möchtest, würde ich dir andere Caliber empfehlen.
Scythe und die Du gennant hast, gehören schon zu der oberen Klasse.
Also nur leise und günstig ist der Ac zu empfehlen vor allem für den Preis (15€) gibt es nix vergleichbares bis auf den Coolermaster der is ein ticken besser wegen dem" Heatpipe direct touch" Auch 15€.
Für 20€ würde ich dir den Zalman CNPS 7000C AL-CU empfehlen nur der ist beim Einbau etwas frickeliger.
Viel spass bei der Auswahl...


----------



## johan.d.88 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kleiner, leistungsfähiger CPU-Kühler gesucht*

Hi DolMaYan,
der Scythe Mugen 2 ist ein klasse CPU-Kühler mit gutem Preis- Leistungsverhältnis.
Er passt ohne Probleme auf dein Mainboard. Er ist auch schön leise. 
Ich hab ihn für Bekannte auch schon auf echt billigen Boards verbaut. Dachte auch erst, dass er wegen des Speichers nicht passt. Poste nochmal, was du für einen Speicher hast um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen.
Also es ist deine Entscheidung, aber ich würde ihn nehmen.

Gruß Johan


----------



## DolMaYan (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kleiner, leistungsfähiger CPU-Kühler gesucht*

Hey,
schonmal Danke für eure Mühe 
Also erstmal zum Speicher:
Ich habe 4x 2Gb von G.Skill Dimm. 
Also werde ich mir wahrscheinlich dann doch ein "größeren" Kühler zulegen, damit es dann auch wieder ein weniger leiser zu geht. Dann hoff ich wahrscheinlich einfach, dass der Kühler dann aufs Mainboard passt oO.
Muss dann nur noch ausmessen, ob die Höhe auch passt, wegen dem Gehäuse.

Muss ich mir nur noch entscheiden zwischem dem Scythe Mugen 2 und dem Ninja 2 von gleichen Hersteller.
Wäre noch super nett, wenn mir noch jemand bestätigen könnte, dass solche Lüfter auf das Mainboard passen, weil ich immer noch meine Zweifel habe 
Danke für eure Hilfe  
Liebe Grüße,
DolMaYan


----------



## NeroNobody (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kleiner, leistungsfähiger CPU-Kühler gesucht*



DolMaYan schrieb:


> Hey,
> schonmal Danke für eure Mühe
> Also erstmal zum Speicher:
> Ich habe 4x 2Gb von G.Skill Dimm.
> ...



Moin moin,
Motherboard Compatibility List - Official Scythe Forum

Ich hoffe doch dass dir die Liste hilft, da ist zwar bloß der Mugen 1 aufgeführt aber mir wurde mal gesagt das da fast kein Unterschied zwischen 1 u. 2 ist.

Gruß nero


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kleiner, leistungsfähiger CPU-Kühler gesucht*

Klein, leise und kühlt gut und guter Preis:
Kama Cross: Scythe EU GmbH


----------



## johan.d.88 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kleiner, leistungsfähiger CPU-Kühler gesucht*

Hey,
nur noch kurz anbei:
Beim Mugen 2 ist der Lüfter nicht absolut fest, du kannst ihn also ein bißchen hochschieben sodass er soger bei höheren Speicherkühlern passt. Wenn du nicht den PI Black Series von G.Skill hast, passts auf jeden Fall.
Also dann, viel Erfolg!!!

Gruß Johan


----------

